# AEP ReCreation Land



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I just got a float tube/belly boat last week, and wanted to hit up some of the water on the AEP ReCreation land. I'd like to fish some of the more remote water, and have no problem hiking a couple miles to get to it. Does anyone have a recommendation on where to start? I'd be looking for bass or big gills on the fly. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Urizen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got a float tube/belly boat last week, and wanted to hit up some of the water on the AEP ReCreation land. I'd like to fish some of the more remote water, and have no problem hiking a couple miles to get to it. Does anyone have a recommendation on where to start? I'd be looking for bass or big gills on the fly.
> 
> ...


I recommend printing out some satellite views and commence to exploring. That's half the fun of it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, like JPG said, use the satellite and go walking. You can pack a belly boat into a day pack and get to almost anywhere. Try along the Ohio Trail, and you will get to a bunch of remote ponds. Do it now because I imagine that the ponds are full with all of the rain. Some of them tend to get choked with weeds this time of year. Don't forget the bug spray.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

And there is this: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thre...hing-treks-aep-trivalley-and-woodbury.278557/


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks folks! I'll just have to head down there and give it a try.


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Finally got down there yesterday. By the time I got out of the house and made the 2 hour drive, I only had time to hit a couple of the large ponds down there. It's some beautiful land and very nice water, at least where I was. Weeds weren't too bad and water was pretty clear, compared to what I've been seeing up here near Akron. Caught a lot of small bass, biggest probably about 15", a few decent gills, and actually pulled out 10" and 12" crappie off of some stumps. All were caught on either a white woolly bugger, chart woolly bugger, and green soft hackle. Was only able to fish about 4.5 hours, but I'll be heading back down as soon as I can.


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome report. Heading down next week. Can't wait. One of my favorite places in the world.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I see there is 9.9 max on motors. which ponds can you launch at? 

I was looking on Google Earth, and it looks like the long strip make next to Miners Memorial Park campground has a launch. Is that a true launch or me just seeing things?

Any other places that would be good to launch from as well. Don't have a belly boat, but I do want to get one for next year.


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

There's places to launch all over. You just have to find them. It's pretty easy to find them.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, some of the images on google earth were hard to tell.


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Anytime


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tryn' to find on Google Earth... what city are they near?


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

South of Cumberland.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I went down for a quick scout. I fished for a little over two hours. My biggest question is why are they called access roads when you are lucky make out of them alive. I did the F to C road, made it through, but it was rough. I decided to do more research before I hit any other roads. Here are the three I caught all between 14-16 inches on a texas rigged worm. Lost a frog hit and one on a rip craw set up. Still beautiful. Just know for know on, when you get the one point to stop and walk.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

coachfozz said:


> I did the F to C road, made it through, but it was rough. I decided to do more research before I hit any other roads.


That road is rough, and in way worse shape than most that are in the area.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Are these roads drivable with a 4x4?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Pretty much all of the roads that are not marked as being "no vehicles allowed" are passable with a 4X4, I have only been in two spots that I backed out of.. One of them being due to a huge mudhole near the north end of F to C, but I drive a truck made to drive off road.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh ok thanks for the reply


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

okay so most roads are not that bad? That is good to know  Thanks


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

You forgot to mention the goobers who make their own roads that come by, when you have hiked a mile or so back in an area. They must think those signs said "all vehicles welcome beyond this point" I would say if you flew a helicopter over the area at night it would be lit up with people running around and trashing up the place... It's not uncommon to find where there were campfires around a lot of the ponds and plenty of aluminum cans and such tossed around.


----------

